# Who is your greatest inspiration?



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

Who inspires you the most in the world?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 4, 2022)

Well Constantine XI and Teddy Roosevelt are inspirational to me. 
Tomyris is also inspirational for apparently killing King Cyrus of Persia.


----------



## Xyra (Feb 4, 2022)

in the world?! Oh that’s rough. Okay so idk if you’ve ever seen the documentary Intelligent Trees but there’s this woman Suzanne Simmard in there and she’s doing research on how everything in the forest communicates with each other. what inspired me the most in this was her reference to a “Mother Tree’ which acts as a caretaker for the close vicinity of plants around it. I know I probably sound like a bit of a commercial but I highly recommend giving that one a watch if you’re a nature nerd like me.

robert sapolsky is another one of my current inspirations 

additionally, yeah teddy Roosevelt kicked some legendary ass in his day. If I could go back in time, he’s definitely on my list of people to meet


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

Brandon Sanderson, an amazing fantasy author is a big one for me


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 4, 2022)

Temple Grandin.

She's an Animal Behaviourist and has written a lot on that subject. She's also responsible for improving the lives of animals in factory farms, designing slaughterhouses which lessen the pain and fear experienced by animals that are being taken to slaughter. She's passionate about animal welfare and aims to make the meat industry more humane.

What makes her remarkable is the fact that she is autistic (she was nonverbal throughout most of her early childhood.) What's really amazing is that her autism made her able to think like an animal (her breakthrough was realising that animals and autistic people are similar as both "think in pictures" and are very visually aware in a way normal humans are not.) She's often referred to as "the woman who thinks like a cow." She can look at the conditions in which an animal is being kept and see it from the animal's perspective.

Sorry, terrible description, but yeah, she's amazing.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 5, 2022)

For me its Ronald Reagan, Dr Martin Luther King Jr., and J.K. Rowling


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 5, 2022)

My parents
Mom is the most caring person I know, and dad has an incredibly strong determination. Those are aspects of their personalities that I admire the most


----------



## Faustus (Feb 9, 2022)

I draw more inspiration from the world around me than from any specific person in it.

That's not to say that I don't _admire_ a lot of people, but that's not the same thing as inspiration.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 24, 2022)

I have a specific inspiration, one that fuels the very being as to why I persevere on the daily. Although, my motivations spark from more than just one source, evidently.

I take inspiration from the creative aspects and ideals of the Athenians, due to their wisdom and intellect. I value the ruthless, brutal law of the Spartans, admiring their relentless drive and power, fearlessness given form, courage given a face. I honor the code of the Samurai, as to which has been a major influence on my life. I value the Renaissance, seeing as that is the root of where creativity struck at it's finest, inspiring those to generate some of the finest inventions that still see relative use in modernized fashion. I take inspiration from the dictionary, one of which has shaped my organized thoughts since youth. I appreciate the lessons and inspiring notions of life, seeing as both peace and calamity have a story within each event that comes forth. I admire and respect the many armies of both old and new, knowing they all battle for purpose and their own beliefs. I pay homage to the knights of the olden days, seeing their chivalrous nature and stout heart, which inspired me to be more gallant in how I approach things.

And lastly, I am inspired by the very concept of life and death, respectively. They each have their own lessons, and teach us the greatest impact that they both share. The balance, the Ying and Yang, the overall heart and soul of the world, that is what I take inspiration from.

And I value those lessons to the deepest, innermost core of my heart.


----------

